
With Facebook Ban on White Extremism, International Norms Apply to U.S. - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/05/710313380/facebooks-ban-on-white-extremism-comes-amid-international-pressure
======
artur_makly
“About 90 percent of Facebook users are outside the U.S. and the largest
single market is now India.”

